# Postmates cancel order on me



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Fell for it twice today accepted two orders that were about 5 miles away...as soon as I get to the restaurant the Mario Brothers song comes....sorry order has been cancelled


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Fell for it twice today accepted two orders that were about 5 miles away...as soon as I get to the restaurant the Mario Brothers song comes....sorry order has been cancelled


Let me guess, they didnt pay you for the cancellation right?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Let me guess, they didnt pay you for the cancellation right?


Not a penny LOL


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Not a penny LOL


Sign up with caviar, they pay you the full assignment. Use my referral code:


downeybrook said:


> Not a penny LOL


I did PM, hated every min of it. They STEAL tips, cancellation pay and RARELY gave me blitz incentives despite being in the red zones. Loool I swear every completed assignment was $5-$6 as if I was a 10 yr old.The grocery assignments were the most degrading, fetching ppls groceries for $7!!! And no matter how much the customer spends or distance I drove they still manage to low ball me! They treat their drivers like shit I cant understand HOW their still in business?! Hopefully caviar comes to your area soon their more tolerable company out of the bunch. Ubereats is another company that dont pay much either but NONE of the companies are as criminal as PM!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Fell for it twice today accepted two orders that were about 5 miles away...as soon as I get to the restaurant the Mario Brothers song comes....sorry order has been cancelled


Thats one thing I cant stand with PM. At least with DD they still pay you half. PM paid me $.58 the last 2 times they canceled on me



Qbobo said:


> Sign up with caviar, they pay you the full assignment. Use my referral code:
> 
> I did PM, hated every min of it. They STEAL tips, cancellation pay and RARELY gave me blitz incentives despite being in the red zones. Loool I swear every completed assignment was $5-$6 as if I was a 10 yr old.The grocery assignments were the most degrading, fetching ppls groceries for $7!!! And no matter how much the customer spends or distance I drove they still manage to low ball me! They treat their drivers like shit I cant understand HOW their still in business?! Hopefully caviar comes to your area soon their more tolerable company out of the bunch. Ubereats is another company that dont pay much either but NONE of the companies are as criminal as PM!


PM is the most stressful out of all the gigs, there's no way I could do it full time. Its cool as a seecondary gig though esp since you dont have to schedule. PM pays $1.37/mile here and most customers tip (@60%) so not all bad


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ll usually fire up PM when Uber slows down. Also between shifts on the others or to see if I can pick something up on the way home


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

The only reason I'm doing PM is to get the $550 bonus if I deliver 50 in 30 days. I'm only at 22 and have 21 days left. It's not easy and I'm not going to place an order at a sit down restaurant and wait 40 minutes for the food. If I don't hit that 50 delivery then I will stop doing it.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I've been doing Uber Eats a lot lately but before Postmates would do that to me and infrequently sometimes on some really busy shifts two or three times


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Qbobo said:


> Sign up with caviar, they pay you the full assignment. Use my referral code:
> 
> I did PM, hated every min of it. They STEAL tips, cancellation pay and RARELY gave me blitz incentives despite being in the red zones. Loool I swear every completed assignment was $5-$6 as if I was a 10 yr old.The grocery assignments were the most degrading, fetching ppls groceries for $7!!! And no matter how much the customer spends or distance I drove they still manage to low ball me! They treat their drivers like shit I cant understand HOW their still in business?! Hopefully caviar comes to your area soon their more tolerable company out of the bunch. Ubereats is another company that dont pay much either but NONE of the companies are as criminal as PM!


You dudes are funny. I have gotten my $2 bonus for each pick up, blitz when I make the number, etc.

As I post this $384 over three days about 21 hours when done around 3 am. Hope to hit $400 before I try to get the $700.


----------

